# Trav-a-dial



## SimonM (Feb 19, 2022)

Anybody using a Trav-a-dial on the carriage of their lathe? 

I have one that has been sitting in the toolbox for quite some time, I was looking online for ideas to install it and found out they sell for good money on eBay. 

I’m now considering selling it and getting a DRO. Either way, it’s going to be an upgrade from my magnetic back 2” travel dial indicator.


----------

